# Remember the vacation I didn't want to take?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Well the dogs did just fine...and actually started sleeping with my husband while we were gone, which made him happy. Alana and I went to the DC area to visit my sister and our nephew. She has a gorgeous 3 1/2 acre yard that Alana loved playing in and three wonderful rescue dogs. The nature of the area is incredible. While my photos are not the greatest as Lina's were of Paris...here are some of the things we enjoyed.

The first one is of Alana near the Capitol. She took her own "dog" with her on this trip, her Webkins Valentina. The second photo is in the center of the new Museum of the American Indian...it is rather amazing.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a few more vacation shots*

The first one is of Alana and the Wright Brothers at the Smithsonian, Valentina and Alana at the Air and Space Museum, and Alana at the John Deere store. Don't have too many of these in LA.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ah Wilderness...*

A couple more, the creek in my sister's yard, a waterfall near the PA/MD border, and two tiger/havanese playing at the National Zoo.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad you had a good time. Your daughter is adorable. I loved the Smithsonian, but the Museaum of the American Indian was amazing.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thank you*

Alana is eleven. She would love to live back East where there is more mud and land to play in. We do go to the beach a lot...but she really prefers to play in the mud in the backyard. I just have to keep the dogs out of it. Riki thinks is fun to run into her mud pie mess and then run in the house. Not me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Did you know it snows in LA?*

Here I am pining about the East Coast and it is snowing in my very own living room. I used a roll of toilet paper to clean up someone's accident near the door. My guess is Daisy did both...the accident and creating the snow. She thinks she is mother nature, I suppose.

Ah, here I am on the computer instead of noticing that she is sitting by the door!

Or making a major mess. She was wagging her tail, she was so proud of her fun. I guess it is like bringing home a mouse or something.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
It is great to hear and seehoto: that you and Alana had a great time on your vacation!
:clap2: I knew you would!:thumb::wink:


----------

